# New Timeshare planned for orlando (near Disney Animal Kingdom)



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2016)

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/...meshare-condo-hotel-project-planned-near.html



> The project, dubbed Orlando World Resort, is for a 14-building property of 136 units broken into six, two-story 12-unit buildings and eight, two-story buildings with eight timeshare units each with a 21,000-square-foot commercial retail center on nearly 17 acres of land.



just when you thought they couldnt get anymore into orlando!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2016)

Is Orlando over built with hotels and timeshare resorts or is there coming to be a major increase   in the tourist industry? 
Is the tourist industry projecting growth in travel by air and auto in the next ten  years ?


----------



## Rehdaun (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm, that's right next to the back entrance to HICV OLCC.  Article mentions a free standing restaurant.  I wonder of that's Miller's Ale House.


----------



## theo (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't personally care one hoot about *anything* in or near Orlando, but shouldn't this particular thread be in the *Florida* forum?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope they build it ASAP, so I can trade in to it.
KT


----------



## silentg (Dec 12, 2016)

Is Margaritaville a timeshare too? The area has changed a lot in the past 5 years. Many more stores and restaurants to choose. We drove out there yesterday on our way to Summer Bay. What compay will new timeshare be affiliated with?
Silentg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2016)

silentg said:


> Is Margaritaville a timeshare too?



Yes, It is operated by Wyndham, the Margaritaville is a club within Club Wyndham.  The property in Orlando will be a mix of hotel and timeshare.  There is also a water park and retail space.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2016)

How many motels, hotels and timeshare resorts can one city liked Orlando really absorbed ?


----------



## silentg (Dec 16, 2016)

There are timeshares in Orlando, Kissimmee, Clermont, Davenport, Winter Garden etc....lot of area in Central Florida. There are lots of places to choose. And that's not counting the Disney Vacation Club!


----------



## liquidmas (Dec 17, 2016)

I am loking forward to Margarittaville but love Bonnet Creek. That is my favorite resort.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

HGVC is also building a new timeshare.
I love Orlando so to me the more the merrier.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm curious to know what spin the TS salespeople will put on this to people who end up going to the sales presentations.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 20, 2016)

chriskre said:


> HGVC is also building a new timeshare.
> I love Orlando so to me the more the merrier.



Thats not correct, last year HGVC took over a property in Orlando, but thats about it. HGVC is not building anything new in Florida.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 20, 2016)

Cyberc said:


> Thats not correct, last year HGVC took over a property in Orlando, but thats about it. HGVC is not building anything new in Florida.



Well it's in the club directory as a resort. 
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...l/las-palmeras-a-hilton-grand-vacations-club/


----------

